
Twitter: Expanding our policies to further protect the civic conversation - xg15
https://blog.twitter.com/en_us/topics/company/2020/civic-integrity-policy-update.html
======
wskinner
> Disputed claims that could undermine faith in the process itself, e.g.
> unverified information about election rigging, ballot tampering, vote
> tallying, or certification of election results.

What if the process is in fact broken and corrupt, and the corrupt authorities
dispute the claims of corruption? Hard not to read this as either a) Twitter
will censor elections related claims that contradict the official line or the
more likely b) Twitter will themselves decide what is and is not disputed, and
censor accordingly.

This doesn’t seem like a good thing.

